# tomcat konfiguration - rewrite



## qwertz1234 (15. Okt 2008)

hallo,

ich habe eine web app. diese ist unter www.domaine.de/webapp erreichbar.
jetzt hat sich aber der name der webapp geändert zu webapp2. die benutzer sollen jetzt von webapp zu webapp2 weitergeleitet werden. wie kann ich den tomcat so konfigurieren das man wenn webapp augerufen wird zu webapp2 kommt, ohne das ich in der webapp ein redirect programmieren muss.
geht das überhaupt? oder muss ich die alte applikation also webapp mit einem redirect auf dem tomcat deplyed lassen.

grüße und danke qwertz1234


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2008)

Du gibst einfach in der context.xml einfach eine andere docBase an, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## qwertz1234 (17. Okt 2008)

hallo,

könntest du das verfahren wie es umgesetzt wird etwas genauer beschreiben und vorallem was macht die datei? hab ich bisher noch nie anpacken müssen.

grüße qwertz1234


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2008)

Hi,

über die context-Datei sagst du tomcat auf welchen physischen Pfad deine Anwendung gemappt werden soll.  Die Datei wird unter /conf/Catalina/localhost abgelegt. Hier mal ein Beispiel:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<Context path="webapp" docBase="/physischer/pfad/zu/deiner/anwendung">
	
</Context>
```

Hier musst du nun den Parameter "docBase" auf die neue Anwendung zeigen lassen.


----------

